# Deluxe 24 (921031)...where's the carb?



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry if this is another dumb newbie question. Circa 2011 Deluxe 24 with Briggs & Stratton engine. Can't see the carb to empty it for spring maintenance and not sure if there's any way to access it except to remove a side panel? Can't find any diagrams or videos of this generation. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's under a.cover somewhere. Just follow the gas line from your tank and you'll find it! Your choke knob is attached to the carb.
*it's not a dumb question. We all don't know everything. That's how we learn, too. *


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> It's under a.cover somewhere. Just follow the gas line from your tank and you'll find it! Your choke knob is attached to the carb.
> *it's not a dumb question. We all don't know everything. That's how we learn, too. *


Thank you! Is it critical for me to drain the carb to put the blower in service position if I've already shut off the fuel and ran engine til it stopped? Tank is currently full of stabilized non-ethanol gas. TIA.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

No, that is not critical. Given that you already ran the engine until it stopped from lack of fuel there is very little fuel left in the carburetor anyway. It is (I think) best to drain that before long term storage but opinions differ - some will say it doesn't matter. And in some cases, it doesn't.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The carb is under the throttle/choke control in an open area. See attached pics. The float bowl retaining screw is in the center and the drain screw is angled and to the side of it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Town that is a LCT engine, Briggs are a bit different, Same place but a few more covers need to be removed but not too bad to do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Dauntae, good catch !!


.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

grayhairedfreak said:


> Thank you! Is it critical for me to drain the carb to put the blower in service position if I've already shut off the fuel and ran engine til it stopped? Tank is currently full of stabilized non-ethanol gas. TIA.



I have a 2014 Deluxe 28+ 921037, and even if I have the fuel shutoff switched on, the fuel will still leak from the tank cap.....unless the tank is at less than 1/2 a tank of gas.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Besides the fuel I'd also make sure you have some cardboard under the engine if you put it in the service position in case some oil leaks out the breather or fill tube. Don't ask how I know :crying:

.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> Town that is a LCT engine, Briggs are a bit different, Same place but a few more covers need to be removed but not too bad to do.


Sorry about that. I don't know what the B&S engine looks like on the Ariens, but it may be similar to the one on a 2009 John Deere 1130SE. The attached pics show what that engine looks like and what cover needs to be removed for access to the float bowl. However, on this B&S engine there is no drain plug, the float bowl is attached with 3 screws (combination phillips and straight blade headed screws) that need to be removed. This may have changed to the typical drain screw as on the LCT for the Ariens.

Took only a couple of mins to remove the panel and check out the carb and replace everything.


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the tips! I succeeded in doing my maintenance but did lose some gas as I had tank full and no baster to siphon it out. Fortunately no oil spills. Spent the most time dealing with a leaky grease gun, and finding a level spot on the driveway to level the skid shoes. :-( Hope this experience/memory cuts my time in half next spring.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

If you are stuck with a full tank of gas and no way to drain before putting in maintenance position then many have put some plastic film over the tank opening and attach the fuel cap over the top. This will apparently stop leaking from tank, but you will still get leaking from carb although closing the fuel shut off will minimise this.


----------

